
It may be beside the point but Psychographic Targeting is useless Pseudoscience - sqdbps
https://www.wired.com/story/the-noisy-fallacies-of-psychographic-targeting/
======
kdidsmm
It seems that the real test of whether or not it's useless pseudoscience is in
the empirical evidence, not the narcissistic ramblings of a out-of-touch
former stockbroker. Kosinski and Stillwell managed to make a number of
predictions out of the models; it's a step from there to political ad
targeting. There might be more effective methods of political ad targeting--
maybe some steps could be skipped--but that seems to be an empirical question
more than anything.

It's all bits of information in the end and how you use them. There's nothing
"metaphysical" about them.

As for companies making overhyped empty promises? Not unique to political
science.

I'm tired of this kind of imperious bigotry from overpriviledged silicon-
valley types. It helps no one.

There's an important question about whether or not this stuff worked, but here
we are, with Trump as the president when all the models predicted Clinton
would win. That's not exactly an experiment I want to try again.

